# Sit and Stand from a down ...



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

I have taught Neo 

- Down from a stand in a way to drop backward (to avoid forward movement)
- Sit from a stand
- Kickback stand from a sit with front feet not moving to avoid forward movement)
- Down from a stand (actually as a combination of stand than down)

I am experimenting now with the stand and up from a down, anyone care to share method/video on correctly teaching these two so that the shoulders remain in place throughout the exercise ? (like required in IPO I think)

Thank you


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Bump please


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

Wow! Impressive! Do you lure with food to teach the basics? Clicker or marker? Ruby moves forward from a platz or sitz to a stand. 

I wish I could help you with stand from a down. I'm anxious to hear how others have done it. Let's keep this thread going! Great question!


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Ruby'sMom said:


> Wow! Impressive! Do you lure with food to teach the basics? Clicker or marker? Ruby moves forward from a platz or sitz to a stand.
> 
> I wish I could help you with stand from a down. I'm anxious to hear how others have done it. Let's keep this thread going! Great question!


I am really sorry for the latish reply I was away for a few days.

Thank you for the compliment, I used the method though by Micheal Ellis in power of teach your dog with food (or something like that) so yes it is food lure

In short for the down I put the food on his nose and push backward until he rocks back down, this way when he goes "Down" he will not move forward.

The same way for the "sit" food above his head till he sits backward.

The "stand" from the "sit" is practically put the food under his nose while he is sitting (so that he looks down) and push a little bit until his rear ends kicks out and he is standing

once he knew them well I tough the down from a sit as 2 actions basically kick butt up (stand) and then rock back down. He does then now smoothly in one movement.

I have progressed since I started this thread so here is some updates in case anyone is interested.

First I started with the stand from the down, putting my feet in front of his front paws horizontally in a way to stop him from moving forward and lured him with food into a stand. He is getting better and better at it, he can now stand even without my foot without moving forward.

The Sit from the down came next it is a stand than sit again. now he is starting to just bring his but into a sit with a quick movement without moving his front feet.

This dog is amazingly smart


----------

